# new cpu now or wait for am5



## PandaH05 (Nov 19, 2020)

hey guys i was wondering if i should get a 5900x now or wait for am5 and just get a new mobo and cpu
(if am5 is scheduled to come out next year ill just wait)


----------



## tussinman (Nov 19, 2020)

ryzen 3600 is plenty fast, especially if your doing 1440/4k gaming. Wait for sure, AM5 isn't coming for awhile (there still months away from releasing the rest of the 5xxx series and then they'll sit on the whole lineup for at least a year).


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 19, 2020)

If your system is sufficient for your task holding your money is always a good option.

Am5 would be a big upgrade expense, you need to change to ddr5 too. Yes I recommend goimg 5900x for your next route from a cost perspective. It would probably be december next year for AM5 to even come to light.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 19, 2020)

Ok thanks guys

I plan on pairing it with a 3080 that’s why I’m asking

Given the fact that I’m pairing it with a 3089 would your opinions still hold if amd does plan on going with am5 I might get a 5600x to hold me off

Also I’m kinda scared of paying 550 for a cpu and it become irrelevant because the chipset will be outdated


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 19, 2020)

The R5 3600 is still sufficient for gaming, i would say wait till AM5, the upgrade to that would be monumental


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 19, 2020)

Buy when you are ready to buy. Wait if not ready. 

It is important to remember that there is ALWAYS something better coming just around the corner. Always. If not a CPU, then a GPU. If not a GPU, then a new RAM standard. If not new RAM, then a faster PCIe protocol. If not faster PCIe, then faster USB. If not faster this, then faster that. 

In other words, if you are going to wait for the next new and improved item, you will always be waiting. 

And if you buy today, your brand new shiny device will be superseded tomorrow. That's just a fact of life.


----------



## tussinman (Nov 20, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> I might get a 5600x to hold me off


 Hold you off from what ? What is the 3600 not doing that you need it to do ? It's a borderline 200 dollar CPU with good speeds, good IPC, and good thread count. Don't upgrade for the sole purpose of "Uhh i think i might need it but am not sure" 



PandaH05 said:


> Also I’m kinda scared of paying 550 for a cpu and it become irrelevant because the chipset will be outdated


 Outdatted is an over-exagerrated term (especially for CPU).  The amount of people that keep there CPU for 5+ years is extremely high, especially if they don't have a super picky/specific need for it.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 21, 2020)

the thing is the 3600 will bottleneck a 3080 so yes its not gonna be enough



tussinman said:


> Hold you off from what ? What is the 3600 not doing that you need it to do ? It's a borderline 200 dollar CPU with good speeds, good IPC, and good thread count. Don't upgrade for the sole purpose of "Uhh i think i might need it but am not sure"
> 
> Outdatted is an over-exagerrated term (especially for CPU).  The amount of people that keep there CPU for 5+ years is extremely high, especially if they don't have a super picky/specific need for it.


yes it has god speeds but from what I understand not good enough for a 3080


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 21, 2020)

i'd wait for AM5 since AM4 is now EOL and has no upgrade path.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 21, 2020)

ok


----------



## dinmaster (Nov 21, 2020)

i find always look at current unless its 1month or less away. Anything longer (unless various reasons) your dying slowly inside..


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 21, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> the thing is the 3600 will bottleneck a 3080 so yes its not gonna be enough



What's your monitor resolution and refresh rate ?



WarTherapy1195 said:


> i'd wait for AM5 since AM4 is now EOL and has no upgrade path.



That's quite poor advice, people keep CPUs for many years and the 5900X is pretty much going to be one of the highest end CPU on this platform. In other words suggesting to wait for AM5 is crazy as this will be plenty fast for many years to come.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 21, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> What's your monitor resolution and refresh rate ?
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite poor advice, people keep CPUs for many years and the 5900X is pretty much going to be one of the highest end CPU on this platform. In other words suggesting to wait for AM5 is crazy as this will be plenty fast for many years to come.


and?
if you're waiting for AM5 you probably can upgrade your CPU for like 3+ Generations and can get like 8 years out of it plus you have MUCH better performance, efficiency, DDR5 etc. (if you keep your chip 3-4 years each)


----------



## tussinman (Nov 22, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> the thing is the* 3600 will bottleneck a 3080 so yes its not gonna be enough*
> 
> yes it has god speeds but from what I understand* not good enough for a 3080*


 Where are you reading this ? Almost all of the 5900X reviews use either a heavily overclocked 2080ti or stock 3080 and its giving on average 8% increase over the 3600 at 1080p and only 4% increase at 1440p.

How is a 4-8% drop equaling "my processor is bottlenecking my graphics card" ? Why would you buy a 500+ dollar processor when it won't even result in signficant performance increase ? Literally every single person in this thread has told you your processor is fine, why are you even bringing up the word bottleneck ?

I swear the word bottleneck needs to be abolished, it's only properly used in like 10% of real life scenarios


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 22, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> i'd wait for AM5 since AM4 is now EOL and has no upgrade path.


He will he waiting for about 1 year.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 22, 2020)

There will always be newer faster "stuff" to come.
The answer _right after a brand new launch_ will always be buy now.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 22, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> He will he waiting for about 1 year.


At least,  they could easily do a Zen3+ on the better 7nm node the GPUs are on considering the 5xxx are still on the same 7nm node as Zen2


----------



## Stewen1967 (Nov 22, 2020)

wait for the am6


----------



## Lindatje (Nov 22, 2020)

Wait for the Ryzen 6000 serie, when the 6000 is here you can better wait for the 7000 serie, but when the 7000 serie is here you can wait for the 8000 serie......

Just buy now and don’t wait, waiting for new releases is not very smart.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 22, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> and?
> if you're waiting for AM5 you probably can upgrade your CPU for like 3+ Generations and can get like 8 years out of it plus you have MUCH better performance, efficiency, DDR5 etc. (if you keep your chip 3-4 years each)



He should wait for AM637473 then, according to this logic.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 22, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> i'd wait for AM5 since AM4 is now EOL and has no upgrade path.



I really don't understand how EOL is that big of a deal.

By the time you use your computer for 5 - 8 years, the hottest new processor will require a board change anyway. So what exactly is the point of that?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 22, 2020)

am5 is way in the future buddy, get a 5900 if you can or a 3900 has more power than i could ever need.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 22, 2020)

If you wanna wait you should wait
 If you wanna build you should build.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 22, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Wait for the Ryzen 6000 serie, when the 6000 is here you can better wait for the 7000 serie, but when the 7000 serie is here you can wait for the 8000 serie......
> 
> Just buy now and don’t wait, waiting for new releases is not very smart.


That makes no sense what makes sense is yea I would be waiting a year but I’ll be invensting in a platform where I will have a future upgrade path then invest in a platform that will no longer be used next year and I won’t have any upgrade path

But from what I understand the 3600 should be fine till I do upgrade

Am I wrong ?

hello anyone here lol


----------



## Gwenved (Nov 23, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> That makes no sense what makes sense is yea I would be waiting a year but I’ll be invensting in a platform where I will have a future upgrade path then invest in a platform that will no longer be used next year and I won’t have any upgrade path
> 
> But from what I understand the 3600 should be fine till I do upgrade
> 
> ...


Hi Panda, If your actual set-up is what you have in your signature what you have to do is only taking the RTX 3080 now  and enjoy it until you take a decision. That will allow you to see if you have a bottleneck or not, and honestly I would say not. That will confort you to wait the arrival of the AM5 as if I understood well you don't want to upgrade but changing completely your set-up. As the graphic card doesn't depend on your mobo/procs/memory do just this step as an advance, that's reasonnable and worth the money as you'll use it in both set-up. Never forget that having the last 5% of performance could cost you from 2 to 5 time what you've spent for the first 95%.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 23, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> That makes no sense what makes sense is yea I would be waiting a year but I’ll be invensting in a platform where I will have a future upgrade path then invest in a platform that will no longer be used next year and I won’t have any upgrade path
> 
> But from what I understand the 3600 should be fine till I do upgrade
> 
> ...


What will you use the processor for?


----------



## Hattu (Nov 23, 2020)

I think, that If you need now or in the near future more powerfull system, it'll be fine to upgrade now. What i'm afraid of, is that when the new technologies (am5, ddr5 pcie5, what ever) are ready and available they will cost you an arm and leg. And both kidneys. And at least i would wait a year or two after that to follow the prices, where they are going.

It would be nice to upgrade to 5000- series cpu myself, but my mb doesn't support those. Ever. So i'm one of those waiting for future and better financial times.


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 23, 2020)

Get Vermeer. It has just released. AM5 will come with DDR5 memory and other new features which WILL BE either very expensive/unstable/not even that good. Early X99 customers got robbed by early DDR4 2133/2400 kits, and it took 2 years for it to be worthwhile over DDR3. It will happen again with DDR5. Not to mention the thing will release at least this time next year.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 23, 2020)

ExalyThor said:


> Get Vermeer. It has just released. AM5 will come with DDR5 memory and other new features which WILL BE either very expensive/unstable/not even that good. Early X99 customers got robbed by early DDR4 2133/2400 kits, and it took 2 years for it to be worthwhile over DDR3. It will happen again with DDR5. Not to mention the thing will release at least this time next year.


That was exactly my reasoning as well, deciding to update to Ryzen 5000. DDR5 will not be fully mature until 2023 mark me.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 23, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> DDR5 will not be fully mature until 2023 mark me.


I wouldn't worry about maturity in the first place but the price. 
3600 Ryzen is plenty for what you need.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 23, 2020)

ratirt said:


> I wouldn't worry about maturity in the first place but the price.
> 3600 Ryzen is plenty for what you need.


I'm not the OP.


----------



## Gungar (Nov 23, 2020)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> The R5 3600 is still sufficient for gaming, i would say wait till AM5, the upgrade to that would be monumental



Oh another prophet, i could use your advice for the lottery numbers.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 23, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I'm not the OP.


Yeah I know but you still said go 5000 series due to maturity of the AM5 and RAM which will be ok in 2023 so no point to wait go 5000 series.
Considering the most think OP will do is play, the 3600 is plenty and there's no need for 5000 series now.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 23, 2020)

ratirt said:


> Yeah I know but you still said go 5000 series due to maturity of the AM5 and RAM which will be ok in 2023 so no point to wait go 5000 series.
> Considering the most think OP will do is play, the 3600 is plenty and there's no need for 5000 series now.


I didn't say that. I said I got the 5000 series because I don't want to be an early adapter for DDR5.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 23, 2020)

ok so go for am5 now what about case is the https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08C76W2WM/ref=ewc_pr_img_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
good also I wanna top mount my 240 mm aio

but overall is the 3600 still sufficient for a 3080


----------



## tussinman (Nov 23, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> but overall is the 3600 still sufficient for a 3080 ?


 You've created 2 different threads that have answer this question (one thread of which the title was literally "will a 3600 bottleneck a 3080") and yet you still keep asking the same question over and over 

This question has been answered by over 10 different users, please stop asking it or go re-read your previous threads


----------



## Stewen1967 (Nov 24, 2020)

Be sure to wait for am7. 
And when here, buy am6.
am5 by no means because it's worth nothing now.


----------



## Det87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Lindatje said:


> Wait for the Ryzen 6000 serie, when the 6000 is here you can better wait for the 7000 serie, but when the 7000 serie is here you can wait for the 8000 serie......
> 
> Just buy now and don’t wait, waiting for new releases is not very smart.


Poor advice from an impatient person.


----------



## qubit (Mar 4, 2021)

tussinman said:


> Outdatted is an over-exagerrated term (especially for CPU). The amount of people that keep there CPU for 5+ years is extremely high, especially if they don't have a super picky/specific need for it.


Yup, 2700K here - a decade old and still runs my games fine (see specs). I'll upgrade to Alder Lake when that comes out. The difference is gonna be huge!

Basically, upgrade if you really want the latest tech, otherwise, whatever you've got is probably just fine.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 4, 2021)

Det87 said:


> Poor advice from an impatient person.


 Gee which. You join the site, enter a thread, quote a post that is more than 3 months and you one and only post is just to criticize another? Is there a better definition of a troll? I think not.


----------



## Det87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Gee which. You join the site, enter a thread, quote a post that is more than 3 months and you one and only post is just to criticize another? Is there a better definition of a troll? I think not.


I think you mean "gee whiz", but yes, let me just remove my post because the fact that my point still stands was found to be unfortunate by some other person who also joined in on the 3 months old thread, just to say that, along with the idea that my point was probably trolling or something.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes, whiz. But note I didn't just join. I've been involved in this thread almost from the very beginning in November - which is how I was notified. 

Also note the person you quoted at least offered some advice - which others agreed also with. You? You have done nothing but criticize - not even bothering to offer any advice. So yes, you are just a troll and I will now give you all the attention you deserve.


----------



## Det87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Yes, whiz. But note I didn't just join. I've been involved in this thread almost from the very beginning in November - which is how I was notified.
> 
> Also note the person you quoted at least offered some advice - which others agreed also with. You? You have done nothing but criticize - not even bothering to offer any advice. So yes, you are just a troll and I will now give you all the attention you deserve.


No, that person didn't give advice. They just regurgitated everybody else's groupthink of "waiting = bad" - without any additional input whatsoever, if I may add.

Actual reason why you _should_ generally wait is because with hardware it's often good idea to stick with what you have for as long as possible.

So if in one year's time or less you can indeed get a better build for the next 5 or 6, or indeed the same build for cheaper, I don't see how that's "not very smart". Zen 3+ already looks to be confirmed for Q3-Q4 this year with *noticeable* improvements.

As for AM5 / Zen 4, that stuff seems Q3 2022 with DDR5, so unless you'd be able to get a board with DDR4-compatibility built-in (as history tells us, DDR3 and DDR4 were both immature/unstable "new wave" tech for the first 1-2 years), I'd skip that cycle.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 4, 2021)

The best of AM4 is with Zen 3 imo.. That being said whatever they drop into an AM5 socket should be pretty sick.. 

There is always something new just around the corner..


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a 3600 and a 3080 but I am gaming at 3440 x 1440 so I don't really feel that "bottleneck" that gets thrown around.

The only thing that temps me to upgrade is core count as I do streaming sometimes and have a lot of background applications while doing so. 

However, from what I am experiencing. I can't see any reason to upgrade aside from the "upgrade itch." 

BTW, if you constantly use dlss, the higher IPC of the 5000 series would have higher frame rates. You are effectively rendering the game at a lower res and the gpu does its magic to make it show higher res.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 5, 2021)

qubit said:


> Yup, 2700K here - a decade old and still runs my games fine (see specs). I'll upgrade to Alder Lake when that comes out. The difference is gonna be huge!
> 
> Basically, upgrade if you really want the latest tech, otherwise, whatever you've got is probably just fine.


That's a smart plan; new architecture coupled with a slightly superior process is guaranteed to blow Zen3 out of the water at least as far as gaming goes and is likely to have a notable advantage even over Zen4 which might arrive half a year later to begin with...


----------



## tussinman (Mar 6, 2021)

qubit said:


> Yup, 2700K here - a decade old and still runs my games fine (see specs). I'll upgrade to Alder Lake when that comes out. The difference is gonna be huge!
> 
> Basically, upgrade if you really want the latest tech, otherwise, whatever you've got is probably just fine.


I'm still rocking the 3770k with 2060S. No point in upgrading yet, not a single game that I can't run well and windows boots quick


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah, Sandy/Ivy Bridge i7s (properly OCed and coupled with fast ram) still hang in there, especially if you're not after high refresh rates (i.e. you have a 60 or 75Hz monitor, or even a 100 one) which is quite remarkable considering their age and a testament to ow great of an architecture that was! (AMD offerings from that era crap their pants at the mere thought of running any modern game, well at least at more than 30fps, lol)


----------



## ixi (Mar 6, 2021)

PandaH05 said:


> hey guys i was wondering if i should get a 5900x now or wait for am5 and just get a new mobo and cpu
> (if am5 is scheduled to come out next year ill just wait)



AM5 needs to come out this year.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 6, 2021)

It would be prudent, but they don't even promise that themselves, so I think there's no chance of that and besides, a completely new platform from AMD isn't something one should jump into for at least the first couple of months...


----------



## ExalyThor (Mar 17, 2021)

HenrySomeone said:


> That's a smart plan; new architecture coupled with a slightly superior process is guaranteed to blow Zen3 out of the water at least as far as gaming goes and is likely to have a notable advantage even over Zen4 which might arrive half a year later to begin with...


well this aged poorly and it's not even 2 weeks since you said it lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> The R5 3600 is still sufficient for gaming, i would say wait till AM5, the upgrade to that would be monumental



except it will probably be sold out for 6 months if not a year when it does launch.  enjoy what you have until whats new is in your hand, this is the only way to be now, the industry has changed and is not going back.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 17, 2021)

HenrySomeone said:


> Yeah, Sandy/Ivy Bridge i7s (properly OCed and coupled with fast ram) still hang in there, especially if you're not after high refresh rates (i.e. you have a 60 or 75Hz monitor, or even a 100 one) which is quite remarkable considering their age and a testament to ow great of an architecture that was! (*AMD offerings from that era crap their pants at the mere thought of running any modern game, well at least at more than 30fps, lol*)


You mean the fx8370? Because my fx8370 machine with a 1070 can still run the latest AAA games at 1080p over 150fps. Matter of fact I was just recently playing Doom 2016 on it with 8xAA on Ultra/Nightmare settings Vsync'd at 144fps (it's connected to a 144hz monitor). You know nothing.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 17, 2021)

ExalyThor said:


> well this aged poorly and it's not even 2 weeks since you said it lol


Why would it age poorly? Alder Lake (12th gen) is still at least 6 months away - don't tell me your reading comprehension is so poor, that you missed which series I was talking about? 



oobymach said:


> You mean the fx8370? Because my fx8370 machine with a 1070 can still run the latest AAA games at 1080p over 150fps. Matter of fact I was just recently playing Doom 2016 on it with 8xAA on Ultra/Nightmare settings Vsync'd at 144fps (it's connected to a 144hz monitor). You know nothing.


I primarily meant Phenom II line (for the first 9 months after Sandy Bridge release, they were all AMD had to "compete") and first gen Bulldozers (8150). That said, despite coming almost 4 years later, 8370 was barely any better and you mentioning Doom shows quite clearly who is the one that knows nothing. 
Even the "AMD fanboy service channel" Hardware Unboxed shows this quite clearly:
FX-8350 vs. Core i7-2600K, 8-Thread Gaming Utilization in 2018 - YouTube
not to mention the even more recent piece by Gamers Nexus:
AMD's "Future-Proof" FX-8370 in 2020 (CPU Benchmarks, Overclocking, & Revisit) - YouTube
PS: pay particular attention to the 1% and 0.1% lows - they are abysmal on the FX chips


----------



## oobymach (Mar 17, 2021)

HenrySomeone said:


> I primarily meant Phenom II line (for the first 9 months after Sandy Bridge release, they were all AMD had to "compete") and first gen Bulldozers (8150). That said, despite coming almost 4 years later, 8370 was barely any better and you mentioning Doom shows quite clearly who is the one that knows nothing.
> Even the "AMD fanboy service channel" Hardware Unboxed shows this quite clearly:
> FX-8350 vs. Core i7-2600K, 8-Thread Gaming Utilization in 2018 - YouTube
> not to mention the even more recent piece by Gamers Nexus:
> ...


What you don't like Doom? How about Satisfactory? Or The Outer Worlds? Or Call of Duty Warzone? Those names do anything for you? They all run butter smooth on a processor from 2011 at over 100fps.

In fact if I throw the 1070 in a phenom rig I'll still be getting over 100fps. The phenom x4 isn't that much slower than an fx8350 on single core. I still say you're full of it. Either you've never owned an amd processor or you hate amd because you're an intel fanboy.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 17, 2021)

Ahh, I see you really haven't got a clue, have you? I like Doom well enough, but it's probably the least cpu demanding triple A title of the last decade;




As you can see, even the old i3s manage to beat 8370 which can barely outdo the lowly 2 core, 2 thread Pentium  See the problem of using this game as a reference point for cpu performance now?


----------



## oobymach (Mar 17, 2021)

HenrySomeone said:


> Ahh, I see you really haven't got a clue, have you? I like Doom well enough, but it's probably the least cpu demanding triple A title of the last decade;
> 
> As you can see, even the old i3s manage to beat 8370 which can barely outdo the lowly 2 core, 2 thread Pentium  See the problem of using this game as a reference point for cpu performance now?


Exactly my point. AAA games aren't all cpu heavy. And yes gpu bottleneck is a thing where if your cpu isn't brand new a brand new video card won't get as many fps as in a newer faster system. This is durr hurr obvious to everyone on the entire planet of earth. The fact that you repeatedly point out "intel is better, intel is better" tells me all I need to know about you. Good day.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2021)

Personally I would still do fine even with my older 2600, but I sold it together with a B450 board when they still had some value. Now as I have a 3600, I don't feel like I would need to upgrade in a while. This is still more than enough for gaming.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 17, 2021)

Personally my 3900X eats anything I throw at it, won't need to upgrade for at least 5 years. Will wait until DDR5 & AM5 mature.


----------

